# KYT: WeaponXxX



## Sinkhead (Mar 22, 2008)

*The 'temper being questioned during this session is WeaponXxX!* (View blog or Wiki page) 

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!



Spoiler: Future sessions



The Teej
cupajoe38
ChotaZ
xalphax
Orc
Osaka
Twiffles
Masta_mind257
Little
slvrdrgn123
pikadude1006
Skye07
Costello!
neschn
scubersteve
sinkhead
offtopic84
Nathilius
chuckstudios
coolbho3000
TrolleyDave
Linkiboy
CrystalSweet





Spoiler: Past sessions



ZeWarriorReturns (March 18th to 20th)
Shiro786 (March 16th to 18th then 20th to 22nd)
JacobReaper (March 14th to 16th)
xcalibur (March 12th to 14th)
sonicslasher (March 10th to 12th)
CockroachMan (March 8th to 10th)
Nero (March 4th to 8th)
Syslak (March 2nd to 4th)
wiithepeople (Feb. 27th to March 2nd)
Mortenga (Feb. 22nd to 27th - Never answered questions)
DarkAura (Feb. 19th to 22nd)
Warcueid (Feb. 16th to 19th)
pkprostudio (Feb. 13th to 16th)
Icarus (Feb. 11th to 13th)
Samutz (Feb. 8th to 11th)
JPH (Feb. 6th to 8th)
Taras (Jan. 29th to Feb. 6th)
mercluke (Jan. 26th to 29th)
Harsky (Jan. 24th to 26th)
Hadrian (Jan. 21st to 24th)
Fiddy101 (Jan. 19th to 21st)
Extreme Coder (Jan. 17th to 19th)
Ace Gunman (Jan. 15th to 17th)
silverspoon (Jan. 13th to 15th)
Thug4L1f3 (Jan. 11th to 13th)
Jax (Jan. 9th to 11th)
\/\/oltz (Jan. 7th to 9th)
ShadowXP (Jan. 5th to 7th)
SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season


If you want a KYT session, simply PM sinkhead and he'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!


----------



## Orc (Mar 22, 2008)

WHY SO SERIOUS, BUB?


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 22, 2008)

xxx?



Spoiler



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triple_X_syndrome


why not xxxx? 



Spoiler



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XXXX_syndrome


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 22, 2008)

How 'bout a taste of your own medicine:

1) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one console (All memories of all other consoles would be erased) what console would you choose?

2) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one GAME (All memories of all other consoles and games would be erased) what game would you choose?

3) What character NOT in SSBB would you like to see in SSBB?

4) Dogs or Cats?

5) That protein based goop they ate in the Matrix or Soylent Green?

6) If you could switch lives with one video game character for one day ... which character would it be and why?

7) If you could have any profession ... seriously any profession in the world... real or fantasy...what would it be?

8) Lets pretend all video game characters were real...which video game character would you most likely want to have sexual relations with?


----------



## silverspoon (Mar 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 22, 2008)

Favourite lolcat?
Who is your God?
Would you rather be a fireman or a lumberjack?


----------



## Zonix (Mar 22, 2008)

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
What is your favorite food?
What color is was the left sock that you wore 1 week ago?
Afro or Bald?
Cake or Pie?
Black or Pink?
Chili Pepper or Catnip?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 22, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> WHY SO SERIOUS, BUB?
> Ah shucks, I'm not so serious...just more of an asshole
> 
> 
> ...


1) Doing what you love and enjoying life no doubt.
2) Very much so...I've had to hear about it for like 3 months so I'm pretty stoked to get to surprise her
3) I'm not into music so much anymore so when I'm in the mood for some tunes I usually put on anything I enjoyed from the 90's. That's usually Alternative, Punk, or Hard Rock.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 22, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Favourite lolcat?
> Who is your God?
> Would you rather be a fireman or a lumberjack?
> Without a doubt this guy,
> ...


Corned Beef ... them Irish have good food and even better beer!!!
Even if they could chuck would I don't think they'd chuck any wood due to their pacifistic nature
Black
Bald
Shit...that is a hard one...but I love chocolate cake more than any other desert soo... gotta go with cake.
Considering they are all pink in the middle...I choose pink.
Catnip


----------



## Westside (Mar 22, 2008)

1. Money or Women?
2. Michael Bolton or Celine Dion?
3. Cock over the shoulder or Dick in the eyes?
4. Rocky or Rambo?
5. Engineer or Physicists?
6. Indefinite integral Calculus or Vector Algebra? Why?
7. Beni anlıyorum sen?
8. Sen meni tushunam sen?


----------



## notnarb (Mar 22, 2008)

Your opinions on this song and music video


----------



## chuckstudios (Mar 23, 2008)

How can one be "too f'in blonde"?


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 23, 2008)

I have always had a question.

Why is your hair so Blonde that its White?


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi!

1. Are you Legally Blonde?
2. What do you think about the second xXx movie?
3. I actually remember yout posts from 4 years ago, do you ever remember at least one of mine?
4. Real name?
5. Where are you living right now?


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Mar 23, 2008)

1. How do you set yourself on fire? What products do you use?
2. Any tips or things to know if I set myself on fire?
3. How long can you manage to keep the flames going without burning yourself?
4. Have you ever set your hair on fire?
5. Why fire?


Fire?

1111! XD


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 24, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> 1. Money or Women?
> 2. Michael Bolton or Celine Dion?
> 3. Cock over the shoulder or Dick in the eyes?
> 4. Rocky or Rambo?
> ...



1. Lots of different things from gas, to rubbing alcohol, to lighter fluid...if its flammable I have probably tried it
2. Stop drop and roll...I often smoother my flames rather than use water to put out the fire...often a big towel. Remember fire rises...one kid tried to imitate me and lit his chest on fire. The fire rose strait to his face. (Gotta pic of it...hilarious now...but sad back then.) Be prepared to loose all arm and knuckle hair...(if girls get knuckle hair?)
3. After doing the shit for a while I've built up quite a pain threshold but none the less 15 seconds hurts like a bitch and may leave blisters. I have yet to do two hands as has me quite nervous I won't be able to put them both out in a timely fashion.
4. Indeed, 1999 as seen in this pic:




5. If I had to guess? Well I have always appreciated the power of fire from watching it via candles to inside a fireplace to out in my back yard (Until the cops were called on me a while back lol) but if I had to guess it would be some privative notion that learning to control fire would one day lead me to controlling the power it possess?? LOL like I said just a guess


----------



## Try2bcool (Mar 24, 2008)

1. HGTV or STD?
2. Paper or Plastic?
3. Obama or Hillary?
4. Cubs or Sox?
5. Oxymoron or Oxycontin?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 24, 2008)

Try2bcool said:
			
		

> 1. HGTV or STD?
> 2. Paper or Plastic?
> 3. Obama or Hillary?
> 4. Cubs or Sox?
> 5. Oxymoron or Oxycontin?


1) Wow....I hate TV but who in the right mind would favor STDS....hmmm plus I do like having my house look fabulous! My vote goes to HGTV
2) Paper, I'd hope the recycling process wouldn't be as bad for the enviroment as trying to recycle plastic. Not to sure but I'll vote with paper, plus it seems stronger and more roomy then plastic.
3) I can't vote so I don't really follow that too much, if I could vote I don't think I'd be leaning towards either but since your making me choose...I think (said THINK) Hillary has a more lax position on immigrants so I'd go with her.
4) Cubs
5) Oxymoron


----------



## The Teej (Mar 24, 2008)

Red, White or Blue?
Why XxX? Why not YyY or ZzZ?
Which Powerpuff girl do you prefer?
If you had to chose, whould you chose an extremely big woman, or an extremely skinny woman?
Green Power Ranger or Red Power Ranger?


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 24, 2008)

1) Visual Studio or Eclipse?
2) Pro Tools, Nuendo or Cubase?
3) Favourite Capcom character?
4) Last played Nintendo DS game?
5) Which video games are you looking forward to most?
6) Why not Magneto?
7) Which has best special effects: Turkish Rambo, Rambu the Intruder or Rambo 4?
8) How many video game systems do you have in your appartment/house?
9) Which video game system do you have most original games for? Which are the games?


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 24, 2008)

Ahh, so you colored your hair now?
It was so blonde that is looked white in your DSTT review now why is that?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 24, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Red, White or Blue?
> Why XxX? Why not YyY or ZzZ?
> Which Powerpuff girl do you prefer?
> If you had to chose, whould you chose an extremely big woman, or an extremely skinny woman?
> ...


Hmmm odd...did you check the settings on your monitor? LOL Seriously its just usually white cause the chicks dig it.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 24, 2008)

Now I am confused, I will not ask anymore questions about your hair.

Whats your favorite flashcard?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 24, 2008)

I love my G6Real but now that my TTDS has a 4GB SDHC card it really is a tough choice... I dunno I just play games so they all seem to work just fine for me. 

G6Real
Pros: No worrying about memory compatibility and read speeds
Cons: Limited Memory Space and having to use the Linker to get games on the Kit

TTDS:
Pros: Easy to load games on the device, no silly menus, fast boot time
Cons: None so far.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you, that will be all for me.


----------

